# Makrelentour 2012



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

Moin liebe Makrelenjäger, 

da irgendwie das mit der Makrelentour dieses Jahr noch nichts geworden ist, nehme ich mal die Zügel in die Hand.

Ich habe bereits mit dem Capt. der MS "Blauort" gesprochen und den einzige freie Termin ist der *17. Juni 2012* *um 7 Uhr*.

Schiff: http://www.hochseeangeln-blauort.de/
Ort: Büsum
Teilnehmezahl: 20 Personen 
Preis: muss ich noch klären (aber ich denke ähnlich wie letztes Jahr 42 €)
(dieses Geld muss vorab auf mein Konto überwiesen werden und eine Rückerstattung ist nicht möglich, Kontodaten erhaltet ihr von mir via PN)

Anmeldefrist bis 03.05.2012 - 24:00 Uhr - abgelaufen

Hier noch ein Paar Tipps, für ein erfolgreiches Makrelenangeln (von Wullis thread geklaut :m): 

- Stabile Rute
- Große Rolle mit monofiler Schnur (45er)
- Tabletten oder Kaugummis, falls es schaukeln sollte! (Honeyball bevorzugt Zäpfchen...   nun gut, jeder wie er mag)
- Makrelenvorfächer (egal was. wenn Sie da sind, beißen sie auf alles)
- Bleie oder Pilker ohne Drilling ( 100 - 200g)
- Eis
- Kühlbox
- Je nach Wetterlage evtl. Sonnenschutz
- Kurzes, scharfes Messer

1. *HerrHamster (3) *
2. *urmel23 (6)*
3. *Ziebell (7 -> the King)*
4. *Jan J. (1)*
5. *offense80 (3)*
6. *angelnrolfman (2) *
7. *pöppi (6)*
8. *Jonny (1) (pöppi)*
9. *elbetaler*
10. *snow*
11. *Axel G. (offense80 sein Arbeitskollege)*
12. *brassebwürger*


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin,  hört sich gut an, auch wenn der Termin *ahhhrg* ist ;-)    

Ich muss das mit der Regierung noch abstimmen, aber ich denke das geht klar.    

Also: urmel23 (6) und Holle (2) Ziebell (7 -> the King ROFL)


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Super! 

Ist Ziebell jetzt "the King ROFL" ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Super!
> 
> Ist Ziebell jetzt "the King ROFL" ??? |kopfkrat



"the king" weil er der letzte Dino ist (alle touren bisher dabei). und ROFL brauch ich wohl nicht zu erklären..telefoniere gerade mit ihm ... er ist schon heiss wie zäpfchen *gg*


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

bezügl. der Uhrzeit sei noch gesagt das es sich eingebürgert hat vorher noch ein Schnäpschen zu trinken. Frischlinge vor ;-) Also gerne 45 Min. vor Abfahrt schon da sein ....


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Muss er sich bei Honeyball ein paar leihen.... 

Und bringt bitte Kurzegläser mit....^^


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Schööönes Ding #6

wird nachher gleich abgeklärt aber ich denke mal zu 99% geht das klar. Ich schreib dir nachher gleich wer alles von meiner Seite aus kommt....


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Joa, müssen nur zusehen das wir auch 20 leute werden!


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa, müssen nur zusehen das wir auch 20 leute werden!



hat ja i.d.R. bisher nicht geklappt mit einer Komplettmeldung. Denke das Eggi die Plätze bisher bei Wulli auch immer problemlos zurückgenommen hat.

Bis wann musst du endgültig die Meldung bei Eggi machen ??


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Planänderung: Holle = BVBHolle (1) (ForumsNick)

Und noch ein zusätzlicher Kandidat der nicht im Board ist und letztes Jahr auch dabei war:

Jan J. (1)


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich hatte ja in den Startpost geschreiben, am 03.05.2012 - 24:00 Uhr 
ist hier Deadline, damit ich Eggi am Freitag morgen anrufen kann!


----------



## HerrHamster (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Irgendwie schreibst du in Rätseln! Oder ich bin heute schon zu gar.

Jan J. =  dabei?

BVBHolle = dabei?

Richtig?


----------



## urmel23 (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Irgendwie schreibst du in Rätseln! Oder ich bin heute schon zu gar.
> 
> Jan J. =  dabei?
> 
> ...



Moin,

ja, so ist es BVBHolle ist aber der bereits gemeldete als "Holle". Ist ja nur damit du die Kontodaten an die richtige Stelle per PN schicken kannst. Die Kohle von Jan J. kommt direkt von mir....


----------



## Torsk_SH (30. April 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Urmel,

Ist getackert, viel Spaß mit den Herberts! #6


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Bin dabei, und Dirk wohl auch. Hab ihn zwar noch nicht erreicht aber das sollte klappen. Beide zum 3. Mal :vik:


----------



## HerrHamster (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

#6Super!


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Alex, 
cool dass du die Sache in die Hand genommen hast!! #6

Ich kläre das heute nachmittag nochmal ab, ob und mit wieviel Leuts wir evtl. dabei sind. Vor zwei Jahren waren wir ja zu dritt und konnten letztes Jahr nicht mit, weil wir ja nach Norge MUSSTEN ......

Also, evtl. für uns drei Plätze freihalten?? (Wäre cool!!)
Gebe dir heute abend auf jeden Fall bescheid..... #6#6

Danke


----------



## HerrHamster (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Joa ich denke da lässt sich machen! 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr wieder dabei wärt!


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Joa ich denke da lässt sich machen!
> Würde mich freuen wenn ihr wieder dabei wärt!


 

Super, Danke!!

Melde mich heute Abend auf jeden Fall !! #6


----------



## offense80 (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Cool wenn es klappt Rolf.....dann haben wir schon mal ne tolle Truppe zusammen. 
Was ist mit dem Bordferkelfahnder? Kommt der auch wieder mit ?


----------



## pöppi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ein Hallo und ein moin-moin an Alex und den Rest der Gemeinde. Ich freue mich, daß es dieses Jahr scheinbar wieder klappt. Ich bin gerne dabei und bringe vielleicht noch einen Unterstützer mit (da melde ich mich dann aber noch mal). Die Idee mit dem Schnäpschen am Morgen ist immer gut, aber bitte keine fiesen Kräuter wie im letzten Jahr :#2: #d
Bis dann...


----------



## Stingray (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich sag mal mit zwei Personen dabei. Konnte meinen Bruder Peter zwar noch nicht erreichen, gehe aber davon aus das Er kann. Also Stingray + Peter dabei #h.


Aber sagt mal wo ist Wulli ???????????????????????????????????

Gruß Thomas


----------



## pöppi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

O.K. es hat sich gerade bestätigt: Ich bin zu zweit!


|laola:

  :m      *JONNY*  ist zum ersten Mal dabei     #:


|laola:

Abrechnung läuft über mich.


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Moin,
so habe die beiden angefunkt.....sind leider verhindert.....

Komme allein hoch.......!! Alex, bitte mich auf die Liste (angelnrolfman (2) ) und deine Kontodaten per PN zu mir..... #6

reinhauen


----------



## Stingray (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Habe es eben mit meinem Bruder abgeklärt. Und wir habe leider festgestellt das wir beide an dem Termin nicht können :c. Also wir sind leider nicht mit am Start |evil:. Schade !!! Bis zum nächsten mal. Und viel Spaß #h. Da war ich wohl zu voreilig.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## HerrHamster (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Na das sieht ja ganz gut aus! 
Ich habe mal den ersten Post abgeändert, hoffe das stimmt soweit alles. 

Bzgl. Wulli: 
Ich habe ihn mehrmals angeschrieben jn und ihn versucht über andere Kanäle zuerreichen, allerdings ohne Erfolg. Wenn einer von euch seine Nummer hat, kann er ihn ja mal anrufen.


----------



## offense80 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

@ Pöppi

Der "Fiese Kräuter" hat aber dafür gesorgt,, das wir alle massenhaft Makrelen gefangen hatten....erinner dich an das Jahr davor... KEIN KRÄUTER - KEINE MAKRELE 

#h


----------



## HerrHamster (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Okay, dann werde ich mal eine Flasche mitbringen!


----------



## elbetaler (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hallo Hamster,

ist denn noch was frei? Laut der Liste : ja.
Ich möchte mich vorvoranmelden, bedeutet: ich schreibe am 3.5. abends, ob oder nicht.
Kommen vielleicht zu zweit oder sogar zu dritt. Das kann ich allerdings erst morgen abend bestätigen.
Bin tagsüber nicht online.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Japp da ist noch was frei! 
Alles klar!


----------



## Honeyball (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Cool wenn es klappt Rolf.....dann haben wir schon mal ne tolle Truppe zusammen.
> Was ist mit dem Bordferkelfahnder? Kommt der auch wieder mit ?



Tut mir leid, aber ich bin wieder nicht dabei.
An dem Tag spielt Deutschland bei der EM und wegen der zahlreichen Public Viewings klärt sich erst kurzfristig, ob ich frei bekomme.:c


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Sehr schade!


----------



## HerrHamster (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Es kommt hier so langsam zum ende!


----------



## offense80 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber ich bin wieder nicht dabei.
> An dem Tag spielt Deutschland bei der EM und wegen der zahlreichen Public Viewings klärt sich erst kurzfristig, ob ich frei bekomme.:c




Du Ferkel....

Das WAHRE Public Viewing findet doch immer auf der Blauort statt, das solltest du doch wissen öööhm,( Deutschleand - England 4 : 0 :vik: )

Und außerdem wird die EM dieses Jahr eh noch abgesagt, also trag dich ein und wir beide stippen wieder schöne Rotaugen nebeneinander


----------



## HerrHamster (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So liebe leute...,

habe gerade mit Eckberg geschnackt und 11 Plätze reseviert. 

Der Fahrpreis liegt bei 45 € und dieser Betrag muss bis zum 21.05.2012 auf mein Konto überwiesen werden. Kontodaten folgen dann die Tage via PN.

Man, wie ich mich freue...


----------



## HerrHamster (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So die Kontodaten sind raus, sollte einer von euch nichts bekommen haben dann bitte ich um Rückmeldung!


----------



## urmel23 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Moin Urmel,
> 
> Ist getackert, viel Spaß mit den Herberts! #6




danke dir! #6


----------



## urmel23 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Du Ferkel....
> 
> Das WAHRE Public Viewing findet doch immer auf der Blauort statt, das solltest du doch wissen öööhm,( Deutschleand - England 4 : 0 :vik: )
> 
> Und außerdem wird die EM dieses Jahr eh noch abgesagt, also trag dich ein und wir beide stippen wieder schöne Rotaugen nebeneinander



Joo, das war doch ne nette Tour.....gab es in diesem Jahr überhaupt Minithune...oder war das eines dieser Kackjahre ;-)


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

@ Urmel

Bei der Deutschland - England Tour waren es glaube ich insgesamt 6 Minithune auf dem ganzen Schiff, und das Jahr darauf......

ooooh mein Gott, wir haben alleine mit 2 Mann ca. 200 mitgenommen und nochmal die selbe Menge gleich vom Haken wieder zurück ins Wasser geworfen.

Welche Tour meinst du also ?  Warst du nicht auf beiden mit?|supergri


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Urmel
> 
> Bei der Deutschland - England Tour waren es glaube ich insgesamt 6 Minithune auf dem ganzen Schiff, und das Jahr darauf......
> 
> ...


 
Moin Michael,
meinst du die Tour mit der "unglaublichen Selbsthakmethode" neben mir ? |rolleyes|uhoh:
Wenn ja, Makrele-technisch ging da ja garnix....obwohl Egbert sich "einen Wolf" gesucht hat, war die Ausbeute echt......"unglauhblich"....#c
Diesmal wird's besser......#6


----------



## HerrHamster (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> "unglaublichen Selbsthakmethode"


 
Ja das war nen Knaller! |supergri


----------



## offense80 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Lol du meinst die Tour, wo sich die polnische Rundkopfmakrele selbst gehakt hat....:q:q ja das war echt das Highlight der Fahrt.

Das Jahr darauf war dafür wesentlich "Fischreicher" 

Bin echt gespannt wie es dieses Jahr sein wird. Freu mich schon euch alle wieder zu treffen. #6


----------



## snow (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hmmm hab gesehen die Frist ist abgelaufen....würd auch gern mit...geht da noch was???


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



snow schrieb:


> Hmmm hab gesehen die Frist ist abgelaufen....würd auch gern mit...geht da noch was???


 

Moin,
ruf doch mal Alex (Handy-Nummer steht vorn) oder Egbert direkt an.....da geht bestimmt noch was |rolleyes#6


----------



## HerrHamster (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

@ snow
Du bist dabei!  
Schwein gehabt! 

Kontodaten folgen dann via PN!


----------



## snow (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Genial! Danke dir!!!


----------



## offense80 (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hi Alex, hab eventuell auch noch einen Kollegen von der Arbeit der mit möchte.....würde dir morgen früh bescheid geben. Meinst du das würde noch klappen mit dem nachmelden?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## HerrHamster (8. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin moin, 

joa, denke sollte möglich sein! 
Snow wollte auch noch zusätzlich jemannden mitnehmen.

Ich würde dann den Kapt. noch mal anrufen!

Meld mich heute Abend dazu!


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich habe ihn noch nicht erreicht!
Soll ich jetzt für eure Kollegen nachbuchen (Snow & Michael)??


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So ich habe noch zwei Plätze bekommen!


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Da Snow sein Kollege abgesprungen ist, haben wir wieder einen bereits reservierten Platz frei! Also auf auf....


----------



## offense80 (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Sooooo von mir die Zusage von meinem Kollegen Axel, der kommt mit....hat das ehetypische GO von seiner Frau bekommen  kannst eintragen den Mann


----------



## HerrHamster (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Super!


----------



## HerrHamster (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hallo an alle, 

ich bin vom 13.05 - bis 18.05 im Urlaub und vondaher nicht erreichbar.
Also sollte was sein, dann bitte eben ne Pn und ich melde mich dann sobald ich wieder im Lande bin.

Gruß


----------



## snow (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Fahren welche erst am 17. morgens los? aus Hamburg oder so? Zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft!? 

LG snow


----------



## urmel23 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> @ Urmel
> 
> Bei der Deutschland - England Tour waren es glaube ich insgesamt 6 Minithune auf dem ganzen Schiff, und das Jahr darauf......
> 
> ...



joo, die Tour war ja mal so richtiger Mist - Fischtechnisch gesehen...Spaß hatten wir ja trotzdem 

das Folgejahr war natürlich der Hammer. Unser Schnitt war da meine ich auch bei rund 100 pro Mann. So dürfte es gerne wieder werden...aber nach dem Gesetz der Serie dürfte es diese Jahr eher schlecht aussehen....ihr habt ja letztes Jahr wieder ordentlich zugelangt...

Ich konnte leider letztes Jahr wg. Rücken nicht mitfahren und hab mich schwarz geärgert als meine verliehenen Klamotten am Abend vorbeigebraucht worden sind und der Kofferraum der Kollegen voller MiniTs waren...

Also abwarten und Tee trinken...


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So liebe Leute ich bin aus dem Urlaub zurück! 
In der Zwischenzeit ist noch von ein paar Leuten Geld eingegangen, 
allerdings fehlt auch noch einiges (siehe ersten Post).


----------



## offense80 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Dirk ha mich gerade angerufen. Er muß leider absagen, da er ins Krankenhaus muß. Er wird an der Schulter operiert  ich versuche aber noch einen Ersatzmann zu finden. Melde mich dann hier sowie ich jemanden haben sollte. Werde mir alle Mühe geben.


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Dirk ha mich gerade angerufen. Er muß leider absagen, da er ins Krankenhaus muß. Er wird an der Schulter operiert ich versuche aber noch einen Ersatzmann zu finden. Melde mich dann hier sowie ich jemanden haben sollte. Werde mir alle Mühe geben.


 
Ich wäre gern dabei...|rolleyes


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Wir haben noch einen freien Platz!
Soll ich dir Kontodaten schicken!


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Wir haben noch einen freien Platz!
> Soll ich dir Kontodaten schicken!


 
Her damit!    |rolleyes


Ich fahr´mit!.....:m


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Mai 2012)

Joa, kommt irgendwann heute Nacht oder morgen früh, bin im Moment on Tour!


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Du hast Post! ;D


----------



## urmel23 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Her damit!    |rolleyes
> 
> 
> Ich fahr´mit!.....:m



Die DigiCam nicht vergessen! Schön das du wieder dabei bist!

@HerrHamster: 90 Euro für Jan J. und mich habe ich gestern Abend überwiesen (besser spät als nie). Ziebell habe ich gerde noch eine Mail geschickt das er es nicht verpennt - ebenso hat BVBHolle von mir noch einen Hinweis bekommen...wat sind die Dithmarscher nur träge ;-)


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Danke! ; )


----------



## BVBHolle (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moinsen ! ! 

Leider muss ich die Tour absagen. Die Arbeit ruft für mich.

Sorry, wäre gerne mitgekommen.

Gruss BVBHolle


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



BVBHolle schrieb:


> Moinsen ! !
> 
> Leider muss ich die Tour absagen. Die Arbeit ruft für mich.
> 
> ...


 
Für Dich hätte ich eventuell auch noch einen Mitfahrer (der allerdings kein Boardie ist)....

Überhaupt scheinen ja noch einige Plätze frei zu sein...|kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also noch "einige Plätze" frei ist relativ, ich habe noch zwei reservierten Platz frei! Also wenn der Kollege dabei wäre, wären wir fast voll!


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Also noch "einige Plätze" frei ist relativ, ich habe noch zwei reservierten Platz frei! Also wenn der Kollege dabei wäre, wären wir fast voll!


 
Ich hatte erst nur was von 20 Plätzen gelesen und gestern sah die Teilnehmerliste noch irgendwie "anders" aus...|rolleyes

Aber wenn 15 Mann auch reichen, ist das ja gut...:m


----------



## offense80 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter mitspielen, und von den Zahlen her wie die letzte Tour, dann haben wir bestimmt wieder eine meeega geile Ausfahrt vor uns |laola:


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Joa, wollen wir das mal hoffen!Warm genug ist es ja schon!


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

jau, Temperaturen sind OK, sollten schon einige Fischchen vor Ort sein... |rolleyes
Sonnenmilch kann man gleich in der Literflasche mitnehmen, sonst gibt's 'nen "Mützenbrand" 
(Und genug Eis, um den evtl. Fang zu kühlen!!! )


----------



## Reppi (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Kann vom Wohnzimmer auf´s Schiff gucken |rolleyes|supergri; werde euch mal über die Fänge im laufenden halten ( sofern ich was höre..).

Gruß Uwe


----------



## HerrHamster (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Joa, das wäre super!


----------



## urmel23 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Reppi schrieb:


> Kann vom Wohnzimmer auf´s Schiff gucken |rolleyes|supergri; werde euch mal über die Fänge im laufenden halten ( sofern ich was höre..).
> 
> Gruß Uwe



das ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht. wir haben noch platz ;-) deine anreise ist doch mehr wie nur kurz....kein interesse ?

gruß

- noch ein ditschi -


----------



## Reppi (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Urmel ;

nee lass mal... 
Ich werde,wenn sie richtig da sind, an die Mole fahren und da meine 5-6 Makarelis fangen;das reicht mir..

PS. könntest Du als Ditschi ja auch ..wo im Kaiserreich wohnst Du denn ?


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So nun ist von allen das Geld da! 

Wir haben aber noch zwei Plätze frei, wenn bis Freitag niemand mehr mit will werde ich die Plätze stornieren.


----------



## offense80 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Möchte mich jetzt schon mal bei dir bedanken für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast diese Tour auf die Beine zu stellen #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Möchte mich jetzt schon mal bei dir bedanken für die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast diese Tour auf die Beine zu stellen #6


 
Dem schließe ich mich absolut an...:vik:

An dieser Stelle mal eine etwas bizarre Frage: Ist im Büsumer Hafen eigentlich das Angeln erlaubt? Ich bin nämlich am überlegen, ob ich nicht vielleicht schon am Samstag anreise und ein paar Watti´s im Hafen versenke. Vorteil: Ich muss Sonntag nicht so früh aufstehen...


----------



## HerrHamster (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Danke für die Blumen!  Mach ich doch gerne!

Joa, das ist eine gute Frage! Aber ganz ehrlich, keine Ahnung!


----------



## Reppi (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



> Ist im Büsumer Hafen eigentlich das Angeln erlaubt?



Natürlich; würde es dann aber lieber an der Mole ( linke) versuchen; angeblich haben sie da Platte gefangen..?


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Jau Alex, 
auch von mir schonmal vielen Dank.....#6. Ist ja auch immer mit Zeit- und "Nervenaufwand" verbunden diese Orga ! #6


----------



## HerrHamster (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Kleine Frage mal, wo kauft ihr eure Makrelenvorfächer?
Ich finde meine vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr!!


----------



## offense80 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Morgens kommt doch immer der Wagen wo du dir noch reichlich Takle kaufen kannst. Der hält doch direkt am Schiff.

Aber mal was anderes...wo bekommt man diese Angelerlaubnis für Schleswig Holstein her, die ich galube 40 Tage gültig ist und 8 Euro kostet? Axel brauch den nämlich noch grins...


----------



## HerrHamster (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Joa, aber ich denke das die Preise da doch etwas hoch sind!


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Reppi schrieb:


> Moin Urmel ;
> 
> könntest Du als Ditschi ja auch ..wo im Kaiserreich wohnst Du denn ?



Im Zentrum der Macht ;-) Meldorf |wavey:

Leute...das mit dem Wetter muss aber noch etwas besser werden. Sonst rennen wir alle in Thermoanzügen an Board rum.

@HerrHamster: von mir ebenfalls ein Danke für die Orga. Bezügl. der Makrelnvorfächer lohnt es sich nicht im Netz bei den üblichen Verdächtigen zu bestellen...durch die Versandkosten kommt du teurer als wenn du dir 3-5 Markelenvorfächer Vorort kaufst.

@offense80: ich frag nachher mal die Kollegen von mir. Zumindest die Marke für den Fischereischein bekommst man bei uns im Ordnungsamt......wenn es den S-H Schein auch bei uns gibt, kann ich den besorgen. Auf´m Sonntag ist hier meistens der Laden geschlossen ;-)


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin,

bzügl. des Urlauberscheins:

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/?id=1211

Demnach müsste es das bei uns geben. Ich kläre mal was das kosten soll und melde mich dann wieder. Der "normale" Jahresaufkleber kostet 10 Euro.....


----------



## offense80 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Vielen Dank, super Urmel #6


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, super Urmel #6



Moin,

ich habe dann gerade mal die Kollegin genervt mit meinen Fragen ;-)

Wenn dein Kumpel einen gültigen Fischereischein aus seinem Bundesland hat, dann brauch er gar nichts zu machen, außer das Teil zum Angeln mitzubringen. An der Küste in S-H ist derzeit ohne Einschränkungen der Fischereischein anderer Bundesländer gültig. (es ist wohl für die Zukunft eine Überarbeitung der Urlauberscheine vorgesehen aber noch nicht umgesetzt).

Wenn dein Kumpel keinen Fischereischein hat, dann kostet die Erlaubnis 10 Euro und die Marke für 40 Tage zusätzliche 10 Euro. Diese Erlaubnis kann aktuell beliebig oft für einen 10er verlängert werden.

Sofern dein Kumpel keinen Schein hat, kann ich das Regeln das er per E-Mail Post bekommt und das Teil dann mit Unterschrift per Scan oder Fax zurückschickt. Kohle auf das Amtskassenkonto überweisen und ich hole den Kram dann ab bzw. lass es mir vom Boten mitbringen.

Hau rein


----------



## urmel23 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Reppi schrieb:


> Natürlich; würde es dann aber lieber an der Mole ( linke) versuchen; angeblich haben sie da Platte gefangen..?



Links von wo aus gesehen ? Wenn ich mir die GoogleMaps Karte ansehe oder aus deinem Wohnzimmerfenster schaue ?

Lt. GoogleMaps wären es die Straßen Südstrand oder Segeltörn. So ein Tag auf Platte und nebenbei mit der Spinnrute auf Makrele wäre schon eine feine Sache. In welche Zeit sind die MiniTs denn in Büsum zu fangen ?

Aktuell ist die Aalsaison in Nordermeldorf wohl gestartet. Letztes Wochenende sind immerhin 2 maßige Aals aus dem Surfbecken gewandert (3 Angler). Wenn für das WE nicht so bescheidenes Wetter angesagt wäre....*hmmm*

Edith fragt: Liegt die Blauort schon im Hafen ?


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

so, ich hol das hier mal wieder in's "Blickfeld" #6


----------



## offense80 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Es klingt wie eine Sage, 

es sind nur noch 9 TAGE :vik::vik:


----------



## urmel23 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

*Pling*

da war doch was.....ach ja...ist ja bald wieder soweit ;-)

Messer sind gewetzt und Ausrüstung steht griffbereit.


----------



## HerrHamster (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich freu mich schon riesig!


----------



## urmel23 (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Noch 8 Tage TUUUUT


----------



## elbetaler (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Mannomann, seid Ihr juckig!

Wenn das ´n Schuss in Ofen wird, kann man sich bald auch wieder die Makrelen aus der Ostsee holen und damit trösten.
Habe GESTERN! beim Fischer in Tarnewitz(Boltenhagen) eine Kiste voll Makrelen gesehen! Obenauf eine feiste Mefo. Eigentlich ist das noch zu früh, denn nach meinen Infos geht es erst im Juli/August hier in der Ostsee los. Na, mal abwarten.
Freu mich auf unsere Tour! Hauptsache, Wetter spielt mit.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## offense80 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also was ich bis jetzt an Vorhersagen gesehen habe, werden wir ja wohl Glück haben mit dem Wetter :vik:


----------



## elbetaler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Kommt einer von Euch Tour-Kandidaten aus der Richtung Schwerin/Ludwigslust/Parchim///Wismar?
Ich wäre an einer Fahrgemeinschaft interessiert, da ich lt. Recherche unseres "Hamsters" jedoch wohl aus der Richtung der Einzige bin. Vielleicht klappt da ja was, und wenn es auch auf halben Weg ist.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## urmel23 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Junge Junge, wenn die Wettervorhersage bis Freitag auch für Sonnstag passt dann haben wir ein Problem...also ne Runde Stossgebete würde ich vorschlagen


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



urmel23 schrieb:


> Junge Junge, wenn die Wettervorhersage bis Freitag auch für Sonnstag passt dann haben wir ein Problem...also ne Runde Stossgebete würde ich vorschlagen


 
Jupp, den ganzen Tag Regen angesagt #c...........mal schauen, ob sich da noch was ändert ?!|bigeyes


----------



## offense80 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Auf Wetter.de seh ich für Büsum 
nur vereinzelnd Regen. 34% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit Wind Westsüdwest mit 30-44 Km/h.....
Sonntag

17.06.2012

                            Niederschlag
             Menge1 - 3 l/m²Risiko34 %Luftfeuchtigkeit75 %         
                      Sonne
             Dauer07:00 hAufgang04:50 UhrUntergang21:59 Uhr


----------



## Gohann (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

In denke mal das weniger der Regen als der Wind ein Problem für euch darstellen. Habe gerade mal auf www.yr.no nachgesehen. Die sind sehr genau und sagen für Sonntag 11m/s voraus. das sind in Bft. umgerechnet gute 6 Windstärken.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja Glück und es ändert sich ja noch was. Ich drücke euch auf jeden Fall die Daumen.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## snow (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

was kann ich denn mal in mein navi eingeben?  war noch net in büsum
wo treffen wir uns dort?


----------



## angelnrolfman (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



snow schrieb:


> was kann ich denn mal in mein navi eingeben?  war noch net in büsum
> wo treffen wir uns dort?


 
Moin,

"Am Fischereihafen, in Büsum" liegt die Blauort. Einfach in's Navi eingeben und gut |rolleyes
Treffen ist wohl wieder ganz die Strasse runter, links am Parkplatz (direkt an der Blauort)? 

Männers, stimmt das so? |kopfkrat|rolleyes


----------



## urmel23 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> "Am Fischereihafen, in Büsum" liegt die Blauort. Einfach in's Navi eingeben und gut |rolleyes
> Treffen ist wohl wieder ganz die Strasse runter, links am Parkplatz (direkt an der Blauort)?
> ...



joo, das ist so.


----------



## snow (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Alles klar. Dann kanns ja losgehen. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## urmel23 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> Auf Wetter.de seh ich für Büsum
> nur vereinzelnd Regen. 34% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit Wind Westsüdwest mit 30-44 Km/h.....
> Sonntag
> 
> ...



Schau dir lieber den Seewetterbericht für die Deutsche Bucht an. Wenn das so stimmt haben wir 6 Bft und Welle von 2m +x.

Das hatten wir schon mal uns sind nach 2 Stunden, viel gekotze, einer verlorenen Box umgekehrt in den Hafen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



urmel23 schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber den Seewetterbericht für die Deutsche Bucht an. Wenn das so stimmt haben wir 6 Bft und Welle von 2m +x.
> 
> Das hatten wir schon mal uns sind nach 2 Stunden, viel gekotze, einer verlorenen Box umgekehrt in den Hafen.


 
So sieht das aus (bis 13m/s).......
Sollte sich da nicht noch gravierend was ändern, werde ich mir diese 500 km nicht antun #d
(dann habt ihr einen Platz mehr zur Verfügung und könnt euch richtig ausbreiten )
Gebe dann aber Alex noch per SMS bescheid..........


----------



## snow (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Och nöö oder? So schlimm? Das kann doch nicht sein.....


----------



## ziebell (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



snow schrieb:


> Och nöö oder? So schlimm? Das kann doch nicht sein.....




Es muss vor drei Jahren gewesen sein. 3,5m Welle. Zwei Stunden unterwegs und dann rolte der Kutter zweimal. Und es ging zurück.
Der Seewetterbericht sieht derzeit so aus:
So. Windrichtung:SW






      Windstärke  :6-7 in Böen 8-9
       Wellenhöhe :3,5m

Der Hammster sollte morgen wohl nochmal rückfrage bei der Blauort halten.|uhoh::c:vik:

Gruß

Ziebell


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

ICh rufe ihn nachher mal an! Meld mich dann!


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So habe gerade mit dem Kapt. gesprochen! Er wusste nix vom Wetter, scheint aber dann aber wohl nicht so schlimm zu sein. 
Bezüglich Fisch habe ich nicht gefragt, allerdings telefoniere ich morgen oder Samstag noch mal mit ihm und poste die Infos dann hier! 

Und noch was wir haben noch zwei reservierte Plätze, also wenn ihr noch jemannden wisst der mitkommen will, dann bitte eben bei mir melden!


----------



## angelnrolfman (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So habe gerade mit dem Kapt. gesprochen! Er wusste nix vom Wetter, scheint aber dann aber wohl nicht so schlimm zu sein.
> Bezüglich Fisch habe ich nicht gefragt, allerdings telefoniere ich morgen oder Samstag noch mal mit ihm und poste die Infos dann hier!
> 
> Und noch was wir haben noch zwei reservierte Plätze, also wenn ihr noch jemannden wisst der mitkommen will, dann bitte eben bei mir melden!


 
Hi Alex, super!! Danke für die Info............

http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Schleswig-Holstein/Deutsche_Bucht/long.html

(In den Details für Sonntag (weiter unten auf der Seite) sind 13m/s vorhergesagt, dass ist Windstärke 6...........na mal abwarten, vieleicht wird's ja noch was)


----------



## Brassenwürger (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Woll´n wir mal hoffen, dass es nicht ganz so heftig mit dem Wind wird. Ich habe schon mal so eine Anglerboard - Sturmtour mitgemacht....da war anschließend mehr Kotze in den Fischkisten wie sonstwas....:c


----------



## HerrHamster (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

|good:


----------



## ziebell (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So habe gerade mit dem Kapt. gesprochen! Er wusste nix vom Wetter, scheint aber dann aber wohl nicht so schlimm zu sein.
> Bezüglich Fisch habe ich nicht gefragt, allerdings telefoniere ich morgen oder Samstag noch mal mit ihm und poste die Infos dann hier!
> 
> Und noch was wir haben noch zwei reservierte Plätze, also wenn ihr noch jemannden wisst der mitkommen will, dann bitte eben bei mir melden!



Moin Alex

Hatte eigentlich auch keine andere Antwort erwartet.

Schau doch mal auf den Link vom Deutschen Wetterdienst. Denn wird der Kapitän auch kennen.#d

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/bvbw/dwdwwwDesktop?_nfpb=true&_pageLabel=_dwdwww_spezielle_nutzer_schiffffahrt_seewetter&T18605718401151909352281gsbDocumentPath=Navigation%2FSchifffahrt%2FSeewetter%2FSeewetterbericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html%3F__nnn%3Dtrue
und dann Deutsche Bucht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gruß
Ziebell


----------



## elbetaler (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ein windiges Hallo! in die Runde.
Ich spreche es mal aus: Liebe Leute, was uns auch @ziebell sagen will, lasst uns diese Ausfahrt an den NAGEL hängen!
Soviele verschiedene Wetterdienste sagen doch für Sonntag die gleiche Prognose. Nur weil wir uns sooo darauf freuen wird das Wetter sich nicht ändern. Und wer dieses Gerumpel bei Starkwind schon mal erlebt hat, muss zugeben, dass es leicht- und unsinnig ist, die Vorhersagen zu ignorieren! Es bleibt natürlich immer im Hinterkopf, dass man nicht der Loser sein will, wenn es denn doch nicht so dolle wird und alle anderen einen schönen Tag hatten.
Da bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Käpt´n die Lage richtig beurteilt. Schliesslich hat er die Verantwortung. Selbst jetzt kann man sich nicht hinstellen und überrascht sein, wenn ein Gast auf die bevorstehende Wetterlage aufmerksam macht!
Egal wie nun, entweder gibt es einen neuen Termin (evt. sogar einen Freitag) oder wir müssen es eben absagen! Das eingezahlte Geld kann ja dann später verballert werden. Und wenn es nächstes Jahr ist. Für das Wetter kann keiner was. Es gibt auch noch bessere Tage. 
Oder macht Dauerkotzen Spass?

Oder Alex, Du sagst: Anreise auf jeden Fall und die Entscheidung fällt vor Ort? Wäre aber auch irgendwie nicht so gut. Also vernünftiger ist es, am Samstag bescheid zu wissen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Ein windiges Hallo! in die Runde.
> Ich spreche es mal aus: Liebe Leute, was uns auch @ziebell sagen will, lasst uns diese Ausfahrt an den NAGEL hängen!
> Soviele verschiedene Wetterdienste sagen doch für Sonntag die gleiche Prognose. Nur weil wir uns sooo darauf freuen wird das Wetter sich nicht ändern. Und wer dieses Gerumpel bei Starkwind schon mal erlebt hat, muss zugeben, dass es leicht- und unsinnig ist, die Vorhersagen zu ignorieren! Es bleibt natürlich immer im Hinterkopf, dass man nicht der Loser sein will, wenn es denn doch nicht so dolle wird und alle anderen einen schönen Tag hatten.
> Da bleibt zu hoffen, dass der Käpt´n die Lage richtig beurteilt. Schliesslich hat er die Verantwortung. Selbst jetzt kann man sich nicht hinstellen und überrascht sein, wenn ein Gast auf die bevorstehende Wetterlage aufmerksam macht!
> ...


 
Hi elbetaler, 
stimme dir da voll und ganz zu.......... die Aussage von Egbert bezueglich dem Wetter etc. hat mich "*etwas überrascht*"......#d
Bezueglich Anreise und Entscheidung vor Ort.....nicht böse sein, aber 500km fahren, um mir die Absage persönlich abzuholen.... . Bin ja wirklich für jedes Ding zu haben, aber das wäre für mich mehr als unsinnig |uhoh:
Zitat:" Das eingezahlte Geld kann ja dann später verballert werden."..... gute Idee (Passe mich aber der Mehrheit an.........)


----------



## urmel23 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

*hust* das kann ja was werden. da ich mit ziebell und jan j. vermutlich die kürzeste anreise habe, werden wir wohl in büsum aufschlagen (außer eggi sagt die tour ab)

der alte seebär kennt die wetterprognosen ganz genau. klar muss man abwarten ob sich noch etwas ändert, eggi und familie leben schließlich davon. 

wenn die prognose vom DWD allerdings zutreffend ist:





dann fahre ich definitiv nicht mit. ich war bei dieser bescheidenen tour dabei wo wir 3m + x welle auf der nordsee hatten. das muss ich mir - obwohl ich zu den nichtkotzern gehört habe - nicht noch mal antun. sollte eggi bei dem wetter tatsächlich rausfahren, dann ist das nix als abzocke. an angeln ist dann nicht zu denken.

@HerrHamster: hast du die kohle vorab an eggi überwiesen oder wolltest du bar vorort bezahlen ?


----------



## offense80 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

:c

Und wat machen ma nu????

:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich wollte die Kohle vor Ort bezahlen! 
Ich werde heute Abend / morgen früh noch mal mit Ihm sprechen
und dann dann hier posten! 

Sollte die Tour stattfinden und wir fahren nur 2 Stunden raus dann, gibt es aber richtig Heckmeck von meiner Seite! 

Also von daher an ALLE, immer schön hier reingucken!" Ich meld mich!


----------



## offense80 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich hab auf einem Wetterapp bei meinem Kollegen vorhin gesehen für Sonntag sollen jetzt nur 4 Bft sein....

*Niederschlag*

0,30 mm 
65 % r. *Südwestwind*







 24,1 km/h
( 4 bft ) *Rel. Feuchte*

72 % *Luftdruck*

1016,0 hPa 
Nachzulesen bei wetter.com


----------



## angelnrolfman (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Na Michael, 
kannste es nicht glauben? 
Schau mal DWD und hier http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/Schleswig-Holstein/Deutsche_Bucht/

Da gibt es nix schön zu reden. 12-13m/s sind immer noch Windstärke 6 . 
Mal schauen, was der Kaptain meint..........#c


----------



## offense80 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

:c:c

Rolf die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 

Werde mir jetzt einfach den Wetterbericht vom letzten Jahr ansehen, dann weiß ich wenigstens das wir fahren lol


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Poste den mal!

http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...bericht__72__NordOstsee__node.html?__nnn=true


----------



## Gohann (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also Jungs, eins kann ich sagen, yr.no ist ziemlich genau und das nicht nur für Norwegen. Wir konnten uns dieses Jahr vor Hitra schon fast zu 95% drauf richten. Es fing bis auf ne Viertel Stunde Differennz um die angegebene Zeit an windig zu werden oder abzunehmen.

So nun zu den Helden der Seefahrt. Ich habe in 30 Jahren Meeresangeln schon einige Sturmfahrten hinter mir. Sei es auf Makrelenkuttern, mit 10 Mann Booten im Ärmelkanal, auf dem Gelben Riff oder auf dem Atlantik vor Portugal oder Norwegen. Zu viel ist zuviel. das hat nichts mit Angeln zu tun, wenn mann in erster Linie drauf achten muss nicht über Bord zu gehen.

Ausserdem musste ich feststellen, das diejenigen, die am lautesten nach Ausfahrt geschrien haben am schnellsten wieder Richtung Heimat wollten.

Makrelen ziehen bei hohem Wellen auch weiter ins tiefere Wasser. Ich würde auf jeden Fall am Abend vorher abklären ob man fahren kann oder nicht. Eigentlich müsste das selbstverständlich sein.

Ansonsten drücke ich euch die Daumen, das ihr ausfahren könnt.#6

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Legionaer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hi, Beini nachricht bekommen. Bin auf Stand By.


----------



## HerrHamster (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Wat bidde? :m


----------



## elbetaler (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Kann es sein, dass der Alex heimlich still und leise Geburtstag hatte?
Dann sag ich mal pauschal ALLES GUTE und vor allem Gesundheit und viel PETRI HEIL !
Ich hab´s! Der Alex hat die Schuld. Er hat nur Sponsoren für seine Party gesucht. Uns erzählt er was von Sturm und so und hofft, dass keiner argwöhnisch wird. Schöner Batzen Euros ist das zum Verbraten!

DAS WAR ALLES NUR SPASS.

1.  Spielt das Wetter doch mit, kann die Fahrt stattfinden. Alle sind glücklich, mal abgesehen ob überhaupt ein Schwanz beisst!
2.  Die Fahrt wird vorher abgesagt. Dann weiss Jeder woran man ist, die Kohle verbleibt bei Alex für einen möglichen nächsten Termin. Kein Geld (bedauerlich) für den Käpt´n.
3.  Die Fahrt findet statt und wird vorzeitig abgebrochen, weil Alle am brechen sind und an Angeln nicht zu denken ist. Dann ist trotzdem der volle Fahrpreis zu zahlen! Da freut sich nur Einer!

Das Schiff kann die Welle schon verkraften und so wird aus meiner Sicht Pkt.3. immer wahrscheinlicher. Da wäre unsere Enttäuschung unendlich. Fahrt umsonst gezahlt, lange Anfahrt und nicht einen Fisch! Und veralbert fühlt man sich auch.

Und am Ende kommt alles anders, Pkt.4

4.  Wetter ist verträglich, ca. 3 Boardies sind nur angereist und haben zusammen an die 500 Makros!


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Moin....

Also wenn Alex wirklich Geburtstag gehabt haben sollte dann Glückwunsch auch von mir #h

@ Elbtaler

hmmmm ich nehme dann den Punkt Nr. 4 


@Legionaer

Axel, bin auch auf Standby.....wenn hier das GO kommen sollte dann husch husch ab in Keller und die Peitschen und das Takle einpacken. Kommt das NO GO husch ins Bett und den ganzen Tag und die Nacht und den nächsten Tag nur noch  :c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c


----------



## Legionaer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Auch von mir Alles Gute Alex, unbekannter weise.


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Axel alter Haudegen


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

noch knapp 20 Stunden falls es etwas werden sollte grins.....

@Urmel....

wie hast du das mit dem Counter in deiner Signatur gemacht?


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin zusammen, 

sorry das ich jetzt erst schreibe, aber meine Freundin hat für mich eine Überraschungsparty gegeben und ich bin noch ziemlich tot.

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche! 

Ich werde jetzt erst mal Egbert anrufen und fragen wie es aussieht.


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Daumen drücken hoffen, Daumen drücken hoffen......


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also leute habe mit Ihm gesprochen....


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Und laut Egbert ist das Wetter okay und

*DIE FAHRT FINDET STATT!!!!!!*


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:

Das ist ja ne Neuigkeit 

Aber was bedeutet für ihn "Das Wetter ist ok"? Hast du auch gefragt was in den letzten Tagen gefangen wurde??


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Okay bedeutet es gibt kaum (und wenn nur kleine Wellen) gibt!
Mit den Fischen habe ich wieder vergessen! 

Ich hab noch zuviel im Kopf! Ruf ihn gleich nochmal an!


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

SEHR GUTER SERVICE lol 
:m


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Aber das dauert noch, bin sehr verstrahlt!


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Alte Saufnase 

Werde zwischendurch hier reinschauen. Hauptsache ist ja nur das es morgen was wird grins


----------



## Legionaer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Da freue ich mich riesig. Gruß an alle. Axel.


----------



## Legionaer (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Brauche noch die zieladresse für mein navi. hat sie jemand? im vorraus danke. Gruß Axel.


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Legionaer schrieb:


> Brauche noch die zieladresse für mein navi. hat sie jemand? im vorraus danke. Gruß Axel.




Gibst du ein : "Am Fischereihafen, in Büsum"also erst Ort = BÜSUM und daaaaann AM FISCHEREIHAFEN 

Axel, denkst du daran noch Tetrapacks mit Wasser einzufrieren und an eine Kühlbox?? Is sowas von wichtig |supergri


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Shit über Eis habe ich mir noch keine GEdanken gemacht!!


----------



## urmel23 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

himmel arsch und wolkenbruch haben wir gerade.....wenn´s dann wenigstens nur heute und nicht morgen ist, dann geht das ja *g*

wir (ziebell, jan j und ich) sind morgen um und bei 06:15 uhr am kutter. wie sehen eure anreisepläne aus ?

ich hoffe sehr das die 2,5 meter welle die beim DWD für die deutsche bucht angesagt sind sich noch nach unter korregieren. ich schau morgen früh noch mal nach. 2,5 meter welle sind immer noch zu viel des guten in meinen augen.....

@herrhamster: was machen wir den mit den leuten die nicht fahren ? müssen die trotzdem blechen ?


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Sch.... auf das Eis der Begrüßungsschluck von den Neuen Mitfahrern ist viel wichtiger |supergri


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Legionaer ( Axel ) und ich fahren hier in Hamburg um 4.30 Uhr los, sollten dann auch so um die Uhrzeit da sein


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich werde so gegen 6 Uhr da sein! (Blauer Golf 4)
Muss ja schließlich noch Vorfächer kaufen! 

Joa, mit dem Bezahlen,... keine Ahnung habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch keine Gedanken drüber gemacht! Und mit Egbert habe ich da auch nciht drüber gesprochen! 

Wie wars denn die Vorjahre??

Edit: 

Bitte Jägermeister und zwar Eiskalt!


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich werde heute Nachmittag schon hochfahren und am Abend mit meinen Watti´s noch den Hafen unsicher machen, ein paar Drinks nehmen und mir dann mit meinem Bus ein gemütliches Plätzchen für die Nacht suchen. Vielleicht erwische ich ja noch ein paar Aale, Aalmuttern, Platte oder sonstwas essbares...|rolleyes So bin ich morgen früh wenigstens gleich am Schiff und brauche hier nicht in aller Herrgottsfrühe aufzustehen.

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was da wettertechnisch morgen abgeht, Egberts Aussage stimmt ja nicht gerade mit der Ansage vom deutschen Wetterdienst überein. Soll ziemlich pustig werden....|kopfkrat


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Magst du dann mal posten wie das Wetter ist, wenn du da bist?


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hast du Saufnase Eggi nochmal angerufen wegen der Fänge der letzten Tage grins?? 

Denk bitte auf der Fahrt daran, das die Polizei "künstliche Gewitter" aufgebaut haben könnte.....so mit Blizzzz und so


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



urmel23 schrieb:


> himmel arsch und wolkenbruch haben wir gerade.....wenn´s dann wenigstens nur heute und nicht morgen ist, dann geht das ja *g*
> 
> wir (ziebell, jan j und ich) sind morgen um und bei 06:15 uhr am kutter. wie sehen eure anreisepläne aus ?
> 
> ...


 
Jau, hier bei uns kommt auch alles was es gibt, vom Himmel runter ....... |rolleyes
Auch ich werde morgen frueh ,bevor ich losfahre (so gegen 3:00h) nochmal auf den Wetterbericht schauen, wenn's mir echt nicht passt, schicke ich Alex eine SMS........ansonsten kann man ab 6:00h mit mir rechnen.
Urmel, hätte Egbert die Tour abgesagt, hätten alle ihre Kohle wieder bekommen........für die, die sich gegen die Tour entscheiden, obwohl Kaptain fährt, da ist die Kohle futsch.......(siehe erstes posting). Sollte ich auch absagen (was ich nicht hoffe #6), wäre mein Geld auch futsch und die anderen hätten mehr Platz |rolleyes....... ist doch richtig, oder? #c
So Männers, ab in den Bastelraum und Haken schärfen.......
(noch was, sollte morgen jemand mit Pilker und Drilling fischen (wogegen ich nichts habe)....kein Ding, aber bitte nicht *neben mir* "über Kopf" auswerfen....... |rolleyes#d)


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Magst du dann mal posten wie das Wetter ist, wenn du da bist?


 
Wenn ich das mit meinem Handy hinkriege....das ist nicht gerade das neueste Modell....|uhoh:

Aber versuchen kann ich´s ja....

Ich werde hier wohl so gegen 17.00 den Toyota satteln....:g


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So ein "Kopfhautpiercing" würde dir doch gut stehen Rolf....da kannst du dann eine Anstecknadel von der Blauort durchziehen und hättest wohl dann bis an dein Lebensende kostenlose Fahrt bei Eggi


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hier mal eine der Prognosen....


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



offense80 schrieb:


> So ein "Kopfhautpiercing" würde dir doch gut stehen Rolf....da kannst du dann eine Anstecknadel von der Blauort durchziehen und hättest wohl dann bis an dein Lebensende kostenlose Fahrt bei Eggi


 
ach lass mal Micha, auch wenn mir sowas stehen würde |rolleyes........hab den letzten Kameraden neben mir "im Drill" mit seinem Hinterkopf erlebt........ne ne, ist garnicht mein Ding !!  Und da ich beruflich auch öfter weltweit auf vielen Flughäfen unterwegs bin, würde dieses ewige Piepen beim Sicherheitscheck echt nerven


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit meinem Handy hinkriege....das ist nicht gerade das neueste Modell....|uhoh:
> 
> Aber versuchen kann ich´s ja....
> 
> Ich werde hier wohl so gegen 17.00 den Toyota satteln....:g



Kannst mir auch gerne ne SMS schreiben! Nr hast ja! 



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Jau, hier bei uns kommt auch alles was es gibt, vom Himmel runter ....... |rolleyes
> Auch ich werde morgen frueh ,bevor ich losfahre (so gegen 3:00h) nochmal auf den Wetterbericht schauen, wenn's mir echt nicht passt, schicke ich Alex eine SMS........ansonsten kann man ab 6:00h mit mir rechnen.
> Urmel, hätte Egbert die Tour abgesagt, hätten alle ihre Kohle wieder bekommen........für die, die sich gegen die Tour entscheiden, obwohl Kaptain fährt, da ist die Kohle futsch.......(siehe erstes posting). Sollte ich auch absagen (was ich nicht hoffe #6), wäre mein Geld auch futsch und die anderen hätten mehr Platz |rolleyes....... ist doch richtig, oder? #c
> So Männers, ab in den Bastelraum und Haken schärfen.......
> (noch was, sollte morgen jemand mit Pilker und Drilling fischen (wogegen ich nichts habe)....kein Ding, aber bitte nicht *neben mir* "über Kopf" auswerfen....... |rolleyes#d)



Du hast recht, steht im ersten Post! Man ich bin heute einfach nicht klar! 



offense80 schrieb:


> So ein "Kopfhautpiercing" würde dir doch gut stehen Rolf....da kannst du dann eine Anstecknadel von der Blauort durchziehen und hättest wohl dann bis an dein Lebensende kostenlose Fahrt bei Eggi



|good:

Ich habe eben versucht Egbert anzurufen, aber keiner ran gegangen! Aber ihr könnt das auch gerne versuchen! 

So mit reden und Tönen ist bei mir heute nciht so gut! |uhoh:


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hier mal eine der Prognosen....



Joa die Prognose ist echt nicht so dolle!


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich bin erstmal weg, und wohin----riiiichtiiiich in den Keller, die Sachen fertig machen. Bin später wieder on #h


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Sachen gepackt und verstaut, und als Vorgeschmack noch ein wenig "Rute raus der Spaß beginnt" angesehen, und dann ist es auch bald soweit :m


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich hoffe das morgen dieser Typ da ist und vorfächer verkauft! 
Ich finde meine Vorfächer nicht mehr! Alter ich könnte kotzen!


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Wenn die Schiffe rausfahren, wird der da sein, ansonsten hab ich auch noch 1-2 da. Sind zwar welche mit roten oder schwarzen Federn, aber das sollte passen


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Wenn ihr dachtet, letztes mal haben wir viele Makrelen gefangen, dann sehr euch mal das Video hier an |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Das interessante kommt nachher, wenn sie den Fang in die BADEWANNE kippen (das muß ne Junggesellenbude sein, jede Frau wäre Amok gelaufen) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpPeiyYGwTI


----------



## snow (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Auf der ersten Seite steht....
- Große Rolle mit monofiler Schnur (45er)

Hab auf meiner grossen Rolle jetzt Geflochtene...ist wurscht oder?
Oder sollte es besser Monofil sein,dann wechsel ich se noch.


----------



## HerrHamster (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich verwende immer eine Geflochtene!


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Bin jetzt im Büsumer Hafen und was soll ich sagen, es ist fast windstill. Eben kam ein ordentlicher Schauer runter, ansonsten ist es ruhig. Gebissen hat noch nichts, aber mal abwarten...


----------



## snow (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Alles klar....bis morgen dann! Ich hoffe ich finde nen Parkplatz und euch^^


----------



## offense80 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Na dann mal Perti an den Starfotografen....hoffe du hast deine Ausrüstung mit :m

Kannst ja zwischendurch mal das Wetter posten und deine Erfolge ;-)


----------



## ziebell (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Moin,

 Ich werde nicht mit kommen. weil nach DWD und Windfinder gibt es mehr wie 2m Welle!!!! Bin aber gegen 6:15 Uhr in Büsum. Ich glaube er fährt und dreht irgendwann um. Und wie will er bei dem Wetter die Möwen finden die nach Fisch jagen???
Wir waren Heute in Friedrichskoog zum Eisseen. Und es waren sehr viele Möwen über Land. Man sollte meinen es ist schlechtes Wetter auf See.
Gruß


Ziebell


----------



## HerrHamster (17. Juni 2012)

Ich Fahr jetzt los!


----------



## urmel23 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

moin männers,

ich hab verpennt. der ziebell kommt gleich und holt mich ab und ich hock noch in unnerbüx vorm schlepptopp.

wettervorhersage sieht bescheiden bis beschissen aus. ich entscheide gleich vor ort ob ich mit rausfahre - mal sehen was eggi dazu sagt.

bis gleich nääää


----------



## ziebell (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Moin Gemeinde,
|director:
Ich war gerade in Büsum. Der Wind ist steif unterwegs!!!!!!!!
Es wird so wie es vorhergesagt ist. Der Kutter ist halb leer. Selbst im Hafen waren auf den Wellen schon leichte Schaumkronen. Wir sind mit 4 Mann nicht mitgefahren. :c 
Das Wetter baut sich ja noch auf. Die werden Kotzen.|uhoh:  Ich war gerade beim Bäcker und habe Brötchen geholt.:m

Ich hoffe es wird überhaupt Fisch gefangen.

Gruß:vik:

Ziebell


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So, bin auch wieder zuhause. Nachdem der Wind in Büsum immer mehr aufgedreht hat, habe ich mich ebenfalls entschlossen, NICHT auf´s Schiff zu gehen. Ich bin zwar See- und Wetterfest, aber das muss ich mir wirklich nicht antun...#d
Wenn ich sehe, dass mittlerweile sogar mir hier in Neu Wulmstorf die Blumenpötte von der Terrasse wehen, war das, glaube ich, ´ne ganz gute Entscheidung. Was muss da erst auf der Nordsee los sein.....|kopfkrat
Bin mal gespannt, was der Rest der Truppe berichtet, sofern wir jemals wieder etwas von ihnen hören (Jungs, war schön Euch gekannt zu haben...#h)! Nächstes Jahr machen wir dann Wrackangeln...:c

Ich war allerdings auch nicht ganz untätig und konnte nicht widerstehen, im Hafenbecken noch ein paar Würfe zu machen. Meine Mühe wurde mit einem knallharten Biss auf einen Rapala Countown im Forellendesign belohnt und nach beinhartem Drill konnte ich eine stattliche Makrele landen! (Siehe Foto)
Anschließend habe ich mit´m Kescher noch eben schnell ein Kilo Krabben gefangen....:g

So, jetzt ist erst einmal Nickerchen angesagt...mann, bin ich kaputt...


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin,

Carsten, wir haben uns wohl richtig entschieden.......als ich auf dem Rückweg im Rückspiegel die dicken, dunklen Wolken gesehen habe.......|rolleyes, Männer.....ich hab echt an euch gedacht!!!!!

Bezueglich der Makrele........ ich hatte fast genau so eine, nur meine wurde von der kleinen netten Lady im Fischladen in Papier eingewickelt .

Jau Männer, bin gespannt........was den Kaptain und das heutige Rausfahren angeht....... da erspare ich mir meine Bemerkungen, die Blicke und Aussagen seiner Frau auf dem Parkplatz sprachen für sich.......


----------



## elbetaler (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

"Vorsicht ist keine Feigheit und Leichtsinn ist kein Mut!"

Ich bin ebenfalls wohlbehalten wieder zuhause angekommen. Mein Schatz war gerade so intensiv mit der Vorbereitung des Mittagessens beschäftigt, sodass sie es nicht mitbekommen hat, als ich auf´n Hof gerollt bin. Sie hatte einen Gesichtsausdruck, der was von Schreck und Freude vereinte. Die Zeit hab ich zum Hochfahren des PC genutzt.
@Brassenw.! Petri zu diesem aussergewöhnlichen Fang! Da haste so doll angeschlagen, dass die Makrele aus dem Wasser durch einen Räucherofen geflogen ist!? Oder kam die gerade aus dem Fisch-Solarium?
Schöne Story, haben gut abgelacht!

Sollte sich bestätigen, dass es wirklich eine Kotz-Fahrt geworden ist, hat jedenfalls der Käptn und Besatzung an Vertrauen und Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Egal was für Lorbeeren er sich schon verdient hat, die Entscheidung zu fahren bei solchen Bedingungen, ist verantwortungslos.
Abends am Kamin sitzen, das Geld zählen und sich über die Dussels kaputt lachen! 
Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch, dass alles gut geht und sogar noch Makros an Bord kommen.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## urmel23 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Männers,

alles schaukelt, selbst das Notebook macht so komische Bewegungen. Ihr habt so ziemlich die Beste Tour der letzten Jahre verpasst. Knapp aus der Fahrtrinne raus wurde schon das Tuuuuthorn angeworfen. Nach 2,5h Angel hatte jeder seine Tonne/Kiste/Büx voll bis zum Anschlag. I-wo wurde 150 Stück gerufen.....na, wenn das mal nichts ist.

So und nun die nackte Wahrheit: 

- 2,5h schaukeln bis 2 Meter Welle
- Frau Capitain hat den Rückweg ausgerufen
- Erstattung für alle die nicht mitgefahren sind in voller Höhe
- Erstattung für die Mitfahrer 30 Euro oder einen Gutschein über eine kostenlose Tour.

Neuer Termin von HerrHamster wird versucht zu planen. Terminkalender ist für die Wochenende allerdings dicht auf der Blauort.

Die Dithmarscher werden sicherlich diese Jahr noch mal los. Wenn nix geht, dann starten wir im nächsten Jahr einen neuen Angriff auf die MiniThune.

Frau Capitain hat sich in meinen Augen absolut fair verhalten und hat richtig gehandelt als sie die Rückfahrt angekündigt hat.

Haut rein

urmel


----------



## offense80 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hurra wir leben noch......

also soooo schlimm war die Welle nicht. Sicherlich hat es sich noch ein wenig aufgebaut, aber es war wirklich zu ertragen. Allerdings haben wir drei Jugendliche an Bord gehabt, die sich wirklich die Seele aus dem Leib gek**** haben.
Der Hammer war auf der anderen Seite. Der Junge ist am göbeln wie ein Springbrunnen, und sein Vater Großvater oder Bekannter (auf jeden Fall ein Erwachsener) sitzt drin und bestellt ein Bier nach dem anderen. Birte fand es auch richtig unverantwortlich wie sie sagt. Eine falsche Welle, dann die K***bewegung nach vorne, und es hätte kein Halten mehr gegeben.

Aber es war wirklich TOP das man den Gutschein bekommen hat-das hätte es in Helitown wohl nicht gegeben. 
Die Wochenenden sollen jetzt alle ausgebucht sein, aber in der Woche ist noch reichlich Platz. 
Alles in allem war es trotzdem ne geile Tour #h


----------



## angelnrolfman (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Männers,

das finde ich ja "super-fair" von der Kaptainsfrau.......(da hatte ich wohl vorher was falsch verstanden......|rolleyes, sorry) 
Aber wenn ich an heute morgen denke......euer Optimismus hat echt keine Grenzen :m. Ich hab echt an euch gedacht.....|kopfkrat


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Wilkommen zurück! Das sind doch mal wahre Männer, die den Naturgewalten trotzen...:m
Finde ich auch sehr fair vom Käpt´n, dass der Fahrpreis erstattet bzw. Gutscheine vergeben wurden. Egbert scheint aus dem Zorn der Angler der vergangenen Jahre gelernt zu haben...|rolleyes Da bin ich auch im nächsten Jahr gern wieder mit dabei....
Ich haue gleich mal ein paar Bilder raus...wahrscheinlich die ersten "von-Land-aus-Bilder" vom Ablegemanöver seit bestehen der AB - Makrelentour....:g


----------



## snow (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich fands auch trotz Angelausfall ganz nett. Jetzt kenn ich auch mal die Truppe n bissl und weiss wer sich hinter dem Nick verbirgt! Ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour und werd wenn ichs zeitlich einrichten kann auf jeden Fall dabei sein!  Ich wünsch euch noch n schönes We!


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So schön ruhig war es noch am Abend in Büsum...von Sturm keine Spur!


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ein paar Tapfere Männer trauten sich doch auf´s Schiff...


----------



## HerrHamster (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So bin nun auch seit 17 Uhr zuhause! 2 Std Stau! Was für ein Traum! *kotz*

Bzgl. Gutschriften und neuem Termin schreib ich die Tage was! 
Aber Ihr, die nicht mitgefahren seid, könnt mir schon mal eure Kontodaten schicken, damit ich euch euer Geld (anteilig) zurück überweisen kann.


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So nun sitze ich auf der Arbeit und habe Zeit mir über die wichtigen Dinge des LebensGedanken  zumachen. 

Also wir haben vom Kapt. 130 € wiederbekommen, was auf die 4 Herren aufgeteilt wird die an Land geblieben sind. 

130 € / 4 Nasen = 32,50 € pro Nase

Ich werde das Geld an euch überweisen sobald ich die Kontodaten habe! 
(oder geh ich das Geld doch lieber versaufen) 

Okay, also vergesst das da oben mal ganz schnell! *prost* 

Bzgl. einer weiteren Tour müssen wir mal gucken, wir werden definitiv nicht
mehr alle auf einen Kutter dieses Jahr kommen, leider.
Ich denke wir müssen uns dann in kleinen Grippen treffen (3-4 Leute).
Ich werde da mal so alle Nase lang anrufen und versuchen da den einen oder anderen Termin zuerfragen und hier zu posten.


----------



## urmel23 (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So nun sitze ich auf der Arbeit und habe Zeit mir über die wichtigen Dinge des LebensGedanken  zumachen.
> 
> Also wir haben vom Kapt. 130 € wiederbekommen, was auf die 4 Herren aufgeteilt wird die an Land geblieben sind.
> 
> ...



Moin HerrHamster,

du hast 135 Euro bekommen von der Chefin. Sie hat den vollen Fahrpreis erstattet. Den Betrag musst du nur durch 3 Teilen! Für Ziebell habe ich einen Gutschein mitgenommen falls du dich erinnerst. #h 

Mahlzeit! Alte Saufnase ;-)

urmel


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



urmel23 schrieb:


> Moin HerrHamster,
> 
> du hast 135 Euro bekommen von der Chefin. Den Betrag musst du nur durch 3 Teilen! Für Ziebell habe ich einen Gutschein mitgenommen falls du dich erinnerst. Auf den Fuffi den du wg. dem Gutschein von Ziebell von der Erstattung wieder hast einzahlen müssen, , hast du nen 5er rausbekommen #h
> 
> ...



Recht hast du! Sry! #q
Dann gibts natürlich 45 € für die DREI! 

*Ich will schlafen* Das hat mich gestern echt geschafft!!!


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So Jungs, das Geld ist raus und sollte die Tage bei euch eintreffen! 
Bitte eben kurz Rückmeldung geben.
Danke und Gruß
Der Hamster


----------



## angelnrolfman (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> So Jungs, das Geld ist raus und sollte die Tage bei euch eintreffen!
> Bitte eben kurz Rückmeldung geben.
> Danke und Gruß
> Der Hamster


 
Hi Alex,

Danke nochmal für die gute Organisation der Tour #6 Haste fein gemacht !!! :m


----------



## HerrHamster (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Danke für die Blumen! 
Nur das mit dem Wetter muss ich noch üben!


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Juni 2012)

*Vielleicht mal auf Dorsch????*

Noch mal was Offtopic, 
ich hatte ja letztes Jahr schonmal gefragt wie das mit einer Kuttertour  auf Dorsch aussieht und dieses Jahr habe wir ja auch an Bord drüber  geschnackt.

Da hier im Bord ja die BordieKuttertour nicht so richtig in Gange kommt, 
würde ich mich bereit erklären die Orga für eine solche Tour zumachen,  allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wann noch wo und bräuchte von daher ein  paar Tipps! 

Wäre toll wenn die "Profis" sich dazu mal äußern könnten! :m


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hi Alex,
einige meiner Bekannten aus dem Raum Hannover fahren oft und gern mit der Einigkeit von Heiligenhafen aus raus. Ich selbst bin noch nicht da mitgefahren, soll aber ein gutes Schiff, Kaptain und Besatzung sein. Fänge sind wohl gut, da man sich viel Mühe gibt, den Fisch zu finden.
Interesse hätte ich auch !!!  Kommt aber auf den Termin an....... von daher halte ich erstmal still. 
Hier gibt's doch bestimmt einige "Profis", die öfter mit Kutter rausfahren..... die können doch Infos aus erster Hand geben #6


----------



## HerrHamster (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Na das hört sich ja soweit schonmal ganz gut an!
Ich würde es halt super finden wenn sich die Markrelentour Crew 
auch zum Dorsch fangen treffen würde!


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

An einer Ostsee - Kuttertour hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch Interesse! Ich könnte da auch noch die MS "Monika" empfehlen. Ich war mit dem Kahn schon des öfteren auf See und jedes Mal von der Freundlichkeit der Crew sowie vom Service schwer begeistert!


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> An einer Ostsee - Kuttertour hätte ich auf jeden Fall auch Interesse! Ich könnte da auch noch die MS "Monika" empfehlen. Ich war mit dem Kahn schon des öfteren auf See und jedes Mal von der Freundlichkeit der Crew sowie vom Service schwer begeistert!


 
Hi Carsten,
das hört sich auch sehr gut an....... #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> das hört sich auch sehr gut an....... #6


 
Jedenfall ist das bis jetzt der einzige Kutter, auf dem ich mir das Bier am Angelplatz serviert wurde....

Mal im Ernst: Das Schiff ist sauber, die Besatzung ist total nett und Käpt´n Jens Lietzow ein Pfundskerl, der sich alle Mühe gibt. Gute Fänge sind natürlich auch hier, wie auf keinem Schiff, NICHT garantiert. Aber wenn kein Fisch da ist, kann auch der beste Kapitän machen, was er will, dann wird das nix...|uhoh:
Ich war da bis jetzt jedenfalls immer zufrieden, auch bei wenig Dorsch....#6


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jedenfall ist das bis jetzt der einzige Kutter, auf dem ich mir das Bier am Angelplatz serviert wurde....
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Das Schiff ist sauber, die Besatzung ist total nett und Käpt´n Jens Lietzow ein Pfundskerl, der sich alle Mühe gibt. Gute Fänge sind natürlich auch hier, wie auf keinem Schiff, NICHT garantiert. Aber wenn kein Fisch da ist, kann auch der beste Kapitän machen, was er will, dann wird das nix...|uhoh:
> Ich war da bis jetzt jedenfalls immer zufrieden, auch bei wenig Dorsch....#6


 
Jo, solch ein Service und vor allem Freundlichkeit sind schonmal die "halbe Miete".#6 Und Fischgarantie gibt's wohl auf keinem Kutter. 
Wie gesagt, wenn der Termin passt, bin ich dabei


----------



## Skizzza (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

|goodem kann ich nur zustimmen. War dieses Jahr schon 4 mal mit der Monika draußen, einen vergleichbaren Service noch nicht kennen gelernt. Sauber isses auch immer, vor allem nun da sie grade Werftzeit hinter sich haben seit Sonntag. 
Hatte bei jeder Fahrt minimum 5 gute Fische und werd auch im Sommer noch einige Touren mitmachen.


----------



## offense80 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Also ich bin dann auch dabei wenn es paßt. Axel (Legionaer) denke ich mal auch.

#6


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So Jungs, so lasst uns die Dikussion in diesen Thread verschieben! 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3650854#post3650854

Dann können wir hier den nächsten Termin für die Markrelentour 2.0 planen.


----------



## ziebell (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Erstmal schönen Dank, für den Gutschein von der Blauort!!!:m
Das finde ich super!!!!!!! Und für 2013 sollte der Termin etwas weiter hinten liegen. So Ende Juno Anfang Juli. Wenn Fisch da war!!!!
Waren die Kisten auch immer voll.:vik: Und mit der Tour auf Dorsch ist eine super Idee. Leider war ich gerade in Norwegen. Und der Gefrierschrank ist voll.

Gruß

Eick


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Nett! 
Nach Norwegen würde ich auch gerne mal !


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Bzgl. der Tour nächstes Jahr werde ich Ende des Jahres schon einen Termin (denke mal so das erste Wochenende im Juli) machen! Dann ist da auch alles nicht so stressig!


----------



## HerrHamster (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So hier gehts zur Anmeldung! 

Kommt alle mit! 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=243733


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3654605&postcount=53

Wo hast du denn diese Information her?


----------



## zanderman111 (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Weil vom KB User unterwegs sind/waren... 100 Stück/Mann ist normal, zur Zeit lässt die Durchschnittsgrösse aber noch Luft nach oben zu


----------



## HerrHamster (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Okay, danmn würde ich mal versuchen am 7.,  14. - 15. nen paar Plätze zubekommen! 

Wer wäre wann dabei?


----------



## urmel23 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Okay, danmn würde ich mal versuchen am 7.,  14. - 15. nen paar Plätze zubekommen!
> 
> Wer wäre wann dabei?



bei Ziebell und mir könnte davon was passen. Bei Jan J. müsste ich fragen wenn du einen genauen Termin hast...


----------



## HerrHamster (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

So an den Terminen ist gar nichts mehr frei!
Er hat in nächster Zeit nur noch dieses Wochenende 1.7.12 - 5 Plätze frei! 

Da das Wetter aber nicht so pralle ist, werde ich nicht hochfahren
Einmal im Jahr umsonst fahren reicht!


----------



## offense80 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3654605&postcount=53
> 
> Wo hast du denn diese Information her?



Gefunden hab ich das bei "Was wird zur Zeit vom Kutter aus gefangen"





Olli Oil schrieb:


> Tag der Ausfahrt: 21.06.
> Boot:MS Blauort
> Hafen/Seegebiet: Büsum/ Richtung Helgoland
> Fangtiefe:  -10m
> ...


----------



## snow (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

An welchen Tagen fährt die Blauort denn raus ausser Sa,So?


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

@ snow

So weit ich weiß fährt die Blauort von Juni bis August jeden Tag raus . Es sei denn der Wind spielt nicht mit . Ich will im Juli auch noch los . Auf jeden Fall einen Tag vorher beim Kapitän anrufen wenn die Wetterlage nicht so prall ist , erspart ne Menge Spritkosten . #h


----------



## snow (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Nee glaube HerrHamster meinte nicht jeden Tag. Jo anrufen werd ich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## HerrHamster (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Mir war da was von Do - So! Sonst ruf mal an! 
Wann wolltest du denn los??


----------



## snow (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich weiss noch nicht. Werd das relativ kurzfristig starten. Wenns Wetter passt und ich nen Platz ergattern kann. Ich schreib dann nochmal. Vielleicht hat ja jmd Lust/Zeit!

Gruss snow


----------



## Spreewaldjunge (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Hallo ich möchte am Freitag nach Dornumersiel fahren um Makrelen zu angeln. Brauch da aber noch Infos wegen der Ausrüstung. Ich habe folgende angeln zur Verfügung spinn Rute 50-120g 2,70 m und Rolle spro Passion 540 oder eine Boot trigger 50-100g 2,70 m und Rolle von d.a.m. Quick lc 2000 kann man die nehmen oder alles zu schwer oder zu leicht oder alles Müll


----------



## Dorschrasta (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Moin Spreewaldjunge..

Wir sind erst vor kurzem auf Makrele unterwegs gewesen und dabei konnte ich beobachten, dass viele Leute selbst bei schlechtem Wetter mit teils sehr schwachem Geschirr loszogen. Ich habe mir die Ruten nicht genau angeschaut, aber ich schätze mal, dass das Hechtruten um die 60/80WG waren, zumindest waren die bei halbbesetztem Vorfach fast bis zum Kreis krumm gebogen. Man sollte auf der Nordsee eigentlich immer mit einem Wetterwechsel rechnen, selbst wenn der Windfinder etwas anderes vorhersagt, daher würde ich auf jeden Fall auch eine etwas härtere Rute mitnehmen. Ich persönlich bin immer ganz gut damit gefahren zwei Ruten im Gepäck zu haben, eine Ostseepilke um die 100/120WG für den Fall, dass sich bei ruhiger See keine großen Schwärme gebildet haben und man eher Jagd auf Einzeltiere machen muss und noch einen alten, kräftigen Bootsprügel um die 200/300WG um auch ein 'Fullhouse' bei stärkerem Wellengang sicher über die Kante befördern zu können. 

Petri Heil

thomas


----------



## offense80 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen #6 genau so mache ich es auch immer. 2 unterschiedliche Ruten, damit man so optimal wie möglich angeln kann. Wenn man bedenkt das man in der Nordsee locker mit 200 Gramm Blei fischt, dann wäre eine Rute von 80-120 Gramm Wurfgewicht völlig überfordert.


----------



## Spreewaldjunge (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Ich habe mich nun für meine Hechtrute entschieden. 50-120 g Wurfgewicht. Die Rolle fand ich zu schwach die ich habe Spro Passion 540. Grundblei von 170 Gramm. Es war ein geiles Erlebnis ich war mit meinem Schwiegervatter zusammen und wir haben 160 Makrelen und 25 dieser angeblichen Grundmakrelen gefangen. Wir sind mit dem Kutter FK Freya rausgefahren. War optimal den kann ich beruhigt weiterempfehlen


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

@spreewaldjunge,

na, dann möchte ich Dir ein kräftiges PETRI !!! entgegenschmettern.
Vergangenen Samstag hab ich ab Büsum mit 5 Kumpels eine FAST-*0*-Nummer hingelegt, genau wie die anderen ca. 40 Leute!

(siehe auch: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum)

*Ich bin vielleicht sowas von geladen! Brrrrrrrrr, wau, wau, Brrrrrrrr!*

Petri und Tschüss!


----------



## mathei (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*



elbetaler schrieb:


> @spreewaldjunge,
> 
> na, dann möchte ich Dir ein kräftiges PETRI !!! entgegenschmettern.
> Vergangenen Samstag hab ich ab Büsum mit 5 Kumpels eine FAST-*0*-Nummer hingelegt, genau wie die anderen ca. 40 Leute!
> ...


 
ich bringe dir im september welche aus norge mit jörg.:q:m


----------



## elbetaler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelentour 2012*

Jo, danke für Dein Angebot! Soll ich noch ne Liste schreiben, was mir ausserdem noch für Fischarten munden (würden)?
Dann sag aber rechtzeitig bescheid, ob ich eine Kühlzelle anmieten soll.

Schreib doch mal, wie -wo- was wegen Norge Du vorhast. Bist von dort dann auch online?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------

